# Would you hunt a 4 month old? ......Update....



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Well guys, I promised an update so here it is&#8230;&#8230;for the ND opener, I decided to take him along, put my gun down and just see how he did. I was prepared to crate him if I saw anything I didn't like and just played it by year. I have spent a ton of time working with him so I thought I would give him a chance.
Opening Day, I gave him 2 water retrieves and one that landed in the field. The water retrieves were pretty short and out in the open so no problems there, he did great. When I sent him after a wood duck that landed in the field he got to about 20 feet from it and it got up and started running and flapping around (I didn't know he was a cripple or I never would have sent him) :-? , I was a little nervous as a fighting pigeon is a little different that a crippled duck. To my delight, he chased it down and returned it to hand without damaging the bird at all! 

Day 2

This morning I dropped 3 teal that were landing in the decoys; they were about 40ft. out in front so I thought I would let him go after one. We have never worked on multiples in the yard so my plan was to have him get the first one, then I would get the last 2. To my surprise, he returned with the first one to heel and when I looked down at him he was focused on the spot the other 2 were at&#8230;&#8230;I hesitated a little but figured he was doing great so why not give him a shot? Long story short, he not only brought back #2 but he lined himself up for the 3rd and did that one as well.
I made sure we did a little OB work before we got set in the blind and only sent him on the ones I was confident he could get. He FAR exceeded my expectations and if I didn't have 2 other guys there as my witness, I don't think I would believe a 4 month old could have done so well. :wink: Im am sure it has nothing to do with me, it just really is a great dog with a ton of drive and a desire to please.
The picture is of the 3 teal, it really was fun to watch. I didn't limit as I was spending most of my time working with the dog but I didn't even care, I had more fun working with him than I ever had shooting ducks. Easily the best opener I have ever had! 
Thanks for all the input and suggestions, I hope you all had as good a weekend as I did. :beer:










Here he is looking at the next set working into the decoys.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

8) 8) 8) Iv'e already expressed my opinions on this so I will leave it at that. But congrats, from your view and how it reads out on paper it appears there was no harm done.. Sounds like you made every effort to make it a positive experience for her..

Seems crazy to me, Iv'e got a 8 monthe old that has been trained 5 days a week since she was 8 weeks old, she is FF, CC, Steady, has had 150+ birds thrown for her, live flyers shot for her, doing doubles, and finishing up the double T this week and I still would never even consider hunting her.. Hunting season is 2 monthes, training, testing/trialing is 10 monthes, id'e rather be going forward than backward....

I did hunt a 14 monthe old this past weekend that I knew was ready and was happy with the results

COOPER


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Congrats... you did everything right and were prepared if things did not work out. Great job for your pup... I am bringing my 10 month old up there in a couple of weeks and am planning on the same outcome. She has been on dove shoots here and retrieved a few teal.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I told you it would work out! Sounds like you did everything right, and then some!!! You've got a bona-fide bird dog in the works, now. Just continue doing what you did on opener through the season and keep everything fun with low expectations. Next spring/summer will be work time, but for now you're building that drive and desire. CONGRATS AGAIN!!! :beer:


----------

